

This Week In...dispute between Leo Laporte and Jason Calacanis - pier0
http://getthenext.com/archives/512

======
dennykmiu
I am an entrepreneurp and after a few shows, i eventually unsubscribe Jason’s
podcast. I think he is trying to make startup into a gong show and he is doing
a disservice to the profession. Leo, on the other hand, is a class act and we
have much to learn from him. <http://buzz.dennykmiu.com/be-a-magnet-be-leo>

------
uptown
Shouldn't this message have been delivered as part of some sort of puppet
interview?

